# La Super Champions 2018-2021. Quattro posti e "meriti storici".



## admin (9 Agosto 2016)

*La Super Champions 2018-2021. Quattro posti e "meriti storici".*

Anticipazione della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto 2016, sulla Champions League che verrà. Nel triennio 2018/2021 assisteremo alla nascita di una Super Champions League. Si tornerà ai quattro posti sicuri per i campionati più importanti: Italia, Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania: le prime tre classificate più la quarta per "meriti storici" se non dovesse qualificarsi attraverso il campionato. La qualificazione per meriti storici, ovviamente, riguarda solo i grandissimi club. A Francia e Portogallo andranno 2 posti. 4-5 posti alle altre nazioni che seguono nel ranking. I 5-6 posti mancanti dovrebbero venire assegnati attraverso i playoff. Sarà una Champions con meno piccole e più top club. Le qualificate saranno sempre 32 ed i gruppi 8. 

Molti club sognano la Superlega europea. Ma non ancora tempo perchè annullerebbe quasi del tutti i campionati nazionali.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipazione della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto 2016, sulla Champions League che verrà. Nel triennio 2018/2021 assisteremo alla nascita di una Super Champions League. Si tornerà ai quattro posti sicuri per i campionati più importanti: Italia, Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania: le prime tre classificate più la quarta per "meriti storici" se non dovesse qualificarsi attraverso il campionato. La qualificazione per meriti storici, ovviamente, riguarda solo i grandissimi club. A Francia e Portogallo andranno 2 posti. 4-5 posti alle altre nazioni che seguono nel ranking. I 5-6 posti mancanti dovrebbero venire assegnati attraverso i playoff. Sarà una Champions con meno piccole e più top club. Le qualificate saranno sempre 32 ed i gruppi 8.
> 
> Molti club sognano la Superlega europea. Ma non ancora tempo perchè annullerebbe quasi del tutti i campionati nazionali.



Piccolo chiarimento,per la quarta squadra per meriti storici si intende solo nel caso questa arriva quarta in Campionato o anche se questa arriva sedicesima?


----------



## neversayconte (9 Agosto 2016)

ma soprattutto: se ci sono 2 o più squadre che non riesscono a classificarsi nei primi 4 posti, chi viene scelta?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipazione della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto 2016, sulla Champions League che verrà. Nel triennio 2018/2021 assisteremo alla nascita di una Super Champions League. Si tornerà ai quattro posti sicuri per i campionati più importanti: Italia, Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania: le prime tre classificate più la quarta per "meriti storici" se non dovesse qualificarsi attraverso il campionato. La qualificazione per meriti storici, ovviamente, riguarda solo i grandissimi club. A Francia e Portogallo andranno 2 posti. 4-5 posti alle altre nazioni che seguono nel ranking. I 5-6 posti mancanti dovrebbero venire assegnati attraverso i playoff. Sarà una Champions con meno piccole e più top club. Le qualificate saranno sempre 32 ed i gruppi 8.
> 
> Molti club sognano la Superlega europea. Ma non ancora tempo perchè annullerebbe quasi del tutti i campionati nazionali.



Progetto nebuloso (classificata per meriti sportivi?) ma interessante....negli utimi anni si sono viste squadre in CL davvero imbarazzanti...la prima fase a gironi è diventata una pura formalità...invece alzando il livello delle partecipanti si deve lottare fin da subito per poter andare avanti
Bene così...la CL di Platini (voluta solo ed esclusivamente per l'appoggio dei paesi dell'est in suo favore) mettiamola in soffitta e non tocchiamola più


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Progetto nebuloso (classificata per meriti sportivi?) ma interessante....negli utimi anni si sono viste squadre in CL davvero imbarazzanti...la prima fase a gironi è diventata una pura formalità...invece alzando il livello delle partecipanti si deve lottare fin da subito per poter andare avanti
> Bene così...la CL di Platini (voluta solo ed esclusivamente per l'appoggio dei paesi dell'est in suo favore) mettiamola in soffitta e non tocchiamola più



Invece questa champions mi fa schifo sempre di piu.
Hai ragione che la fase a gironi fa schifo.
Ma per il dio denaro dobbiamo toglierci le emozioni delle eliminazioni dirette.

I gironi ti tolgono la voglia di guardare le partite... sopratutto quando sono gia qualificate e fanno partite con le pantofole.

Iniziassero con 64 squadre e via con le partite di andata-ritorno. 
Il mio sogno sarebbe addiritura una partita secca.
Tutte finali... sai che emozioni...
E poi se per caso dovessero uscire alla prima partita Real, Barca, Milan e United non fa nulla.
E quello il vero spettacolo.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece questa champions mi fa schifo sempre di piu.
> Hai ragione che la fase a gironi fa schifo.
> Ma per il dio denaro dobbiamo toglierci le emozioni delle eliminazioni dirette.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo quello che auspichi rimarrà un sogno....bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà...finanziariamente le maggiori società europee non possono rinunciare agli enormi introiti della CL.. e questi arrivano principalmente dai diritti televisivi...più paghi e più ore di trasmissione ti devono dare....di conseguenza le partite devono essere molte...e questo si ottiene solo con la fase eliminatoria a gironi...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipazione della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto 2016, sulla Champions League che verrà. Nel triennio 2018/2021 assisteremo alla nascita di una Super Champions League. Si tornerà ai quattro posti sicuri per i campionati più importanti: Italia, Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania: le prime tre classificate più la quarta per "meriti storici" se non dovesse qualificarsi attraverso il campionato. La qualificazione per meriti storici, ovviamente, riguarda solo i grandissimi club. A Francia e Portogallo andranno 2 posti. 4-5 posti alle altre nazioni che seguono nel ranking. I 5-6 posti mancanti dovrebbero venire assegnati attraverso i playoff. Sarà una Champions con meno piccole e più top club. Le qualificate saranno sempre 32 ed i gruppi 8.
> 
> Molti club sognano la Superlega europea. Ma non ancora tempo perchè annullerebbe quasi del tutti i campionati nazionali.



Quindi il Milan ogni anno si qualificherebbe per diritto. Magari...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (9 Agosto 2016)

A me non piace per niente. Personalmente preferivo la vecchia Coppa dei Campioni, dovevi vincere il campionato per partecipare. Forse così ci saremmo risparmiati anni di "l'obiettivo è il terzo posto". Adesso basterà il 4°. L'accesso per meriti storici poi lo trovo vergognoso: non a caso era uno dei cavalli di battaglia del condor


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece questa champions mi fa schifo sempre di piu.
> Hai ragione che la fase a gironi fa schifo.
> Ma per il dio denaro dobbiamo toglierci le emozioni delle eliminazioni dirette.
> 
> ...



Non siamo proprio d'accordo su questo.

Metti un girone con 4 squadre tutte forti (un po' come i doppi gironi di 15 anni fa), e vedi se non è spettacolare.

Purtroppo andrebbero tolte le squadre materasso alla bate borisov. E' un peccato perchè così si restringe alle solite 4-5 nazioni ma c'è poco da fare se i soldi sono qui.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Agosto 2016)

È una cavolata allucinante. In Champions deve andare chi merita, altro che motivi storici.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quello che auspichi rimarrà un sogno....bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà...finanziariamente le maggiori società europee non possono rinunciare agli enormi introiti della CL.. e questi arrivano principalmente dai diritti televisivi...più paghi e più ore di trasmissione ti devono dare....di conseguenza le partite devono essere molte...e questo si ottiene solo con la fase eliminatoria a gironi...



Iniziamo pure con 512 squadre allora 
9 partite... 17 se facciamo andata-ritorno.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non siamo proprio d'accordo su questo.
> 
> Metti un girone con 4 squadre tutte forti (un po' come i doppi gironi di 15 anni fa), e vedi se non è spettacolare.
> 
> Purtroppo andrebbero tolte le squadre materasso alla bate borisov. E' un peccato perchè così si restringe alle solite 4-5 nazioni ma c'è poco da fare se i soldi sono qui.



Sono solo gusti.
Io tra le partite di gironi di champions e le partite secche tipo Mondiali/Europei non ci penso nemmeno mezzo secondo.
Se poi mi dici che per sponsor, diritti televisivi e tutto quanto non e possibile organizzarlo come vorrei io... beh, ne sono consapevole.
Io parlo di quello che mi farebbe sognare.
Di vedere 4 volte a l'anno Barca-Chelsea non mi da le stesse emozioni piutosto che vedere una piccola giocarsi il passaggio del turno con il City di turno in una partita secca.
D'altronde lo dicamo spesso anche qui che la FA CUP e entusiasmante mentre la nostra coppa Italia fa schifo.

Comunque come dicevo prima: sono gusti.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Iniziamo pure con 512 squadre allora
> 9 partite... 17 se facciamo andata-ritorno.


No dai ti prego...il primo turno con i campioni del Dokazzistan non lo voglio fare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2016)

Non lo trovo giusto.

Il Milan di questi anni in Champions sarebbe stato una vergogna per noi e per la UEFA\FIFA\Mondo\Universo


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> A me non piace per niente. Personalmente preferivo la vecchia Coppa dei Campioni, dovevi vincere il campionato per partecipare. Forse così ci saremmo risparmiati anni di "l'obiettivo è il terzo posto". Adesso basterà il 4°. L'accesso per meriti storici poi lo trovo vergognoso: non a caso era uno dei cavalli di battaglia del condor



Sarò un nostalgico, ma la penso come te.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Agosto 2016)

Bella porcata. Mah..


----------



## juventino (9 Agosto 2016)

Purtroppo è un compromesso per evitare l'incubo della Superlega, ma se l'alternativa è quello scempio mi va bene così. Va detto che già adesso la Champions non è granché a causa della folle e assurda riforma che Platini fece per prendersi i voti delle federazioni più piccole, che ha concesso a cani e porci la possibilità di qualificarsi ai gironi a scapito di squadre che avrebbero meritato di più.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Agosto 2016)

La fase embrionale della Super Lega. Ma è giusto così. Il mondo vuole quello.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi il Milan ogni anno si qualificherebbe per diritto. Magari...





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La fase embrionale della Super Lega. Ma è giusto così. Il mondo vuole quello.



This.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Agosto 2016)

Piano piano lo sport sta morendo per dare corso ad un mero spettacolino di intrattenimento di basso livello. Mi piange dannatamente il cuore.


----------



## Kaw (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipazione della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto 2016, sulla Champions League che verrà. Nel triennio 2018/2021 assisteremo alla nascita di una Super Champions League. Si tornerà ai quattro posti sicuri per i campionati più importanti: Italia, Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania: le prime tre classificate più la quarta per "meriti storici" se non dovesse qualificarsi attraverso il campionato. La qualificazione per meriti storici, ovviamente, riguarda solo i grandissimi club. A Francia e Portogallo andranno 2 posti. 4-5 posti alle altre nazioni che seguono nel ranking. I 5-6 posti mancanti dovrebbero venire assegnati attraverso i playoff. Sarà una Champions con meno piccole e più top club. Le qualificate saranno sempre 32 ed i gruppi 8.
> 
> Molti club sognano la Superlega europea. Ma non ancora tempo perchè annullerebbe quasi del tutti i campionati nazionali.


Se si torna indietro rispetto alla Champions di Platini (voluta solo per i suoi interessi e infatti via lui si ritorna indietro), è sicuramente un bene. Avere più squadre dei campionati maggiori è sinonimo di più alta competizione. 
Non sono però d'accordo con la qualificazione per meriti storici, infatti la proposta è le prime 3 classificate + la quarta per meriti storici, ora se questa si qualifica quarta va bene, ma togliere il posto a chi arriva quarto nel Campionato lo trovo scorretto. Una squadra che vuole partecipare alla CL nei primi 4 posti ci deve arrivare, sennò diventa uno scherzo.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anticipazione della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto 2016, sulla Champions League che verrà. Nel triennio 2018/2021 assisteremo alla nascita di una Super Champions League. Si tornerà ai quattro posti sicuri per i campionati più importanti: Italia, Spagna, Inghilterra e Germania: le prime tre classificate più la quarta per "meriti storici" se non dovesse qualificarsi attraverso il campionato. La qualificazione per meriti storici, ovviamente, riguarda solo i grandissimi club. A Francia e Portogallo andranno 2 posti. 4-5 posti alle altre nazioni che seguono nel ranking. I 5-6 posti mancanti dovrebbero venire assegnati attraverso i playoff. Sarà una Champions con meno piccole e più top club. Le qualificate saranno sempre 32 ed i gruppi 8.
> 
> Molti club sognano la Superlega europea. Ma non ancora tempo perchè annullerebbe quasi del tutti i campionati nazionali.



Pur di non vedere la ridicola fase a gironi farei di tutto.
D'altronde se ai preliminari fai scontrare Porto, Roma, Ajax, City e Villarreal tra di loro e poi però una tra Dundalk e Hapoel va sicuro in Champions un po' te le cerchi. 

E tutto questo succede grazie a quel maiale di Platini. Che schifo


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Agosto 2016)

O le cose le fai bene e la giocano MASSIMO le prime due di ogni campionato, oppure a sto punto tanto vale fare così


----------



## Jaqen (13 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo, Poli, Bertolacci, Paletta, Matri, Niang, De Sciglio ecc ecc non meritano la Champion.


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La fase embrionale della Super Lega. Ma è giusto così. Il mondo vuole quello.



Esattamente, so che è totale utopia, ma una sorta di organizzazione in stile Nba sarebbe la cosa che mi augurerei di più, ma ormai siamo abbastanza avviati verso una strada diversa.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport venerdì potrebbe già esserci l'annuncio ufficiale per la nuova SuperChampionsLeague. Confermate le indiscrezioni: 4 squadre fisse per l'Italia che non dovranno fare i Playoff. Le prime tre del campionato più la quarta per meriti storici e non per la posizione in classifica. Verrà ridotta la percentuale di ricavi tramite il market pool, non sarà più del 40% ma massimo del 20%. Il resto dei ricavi si baserà sui risultati ottenuti e su altri parametri tra i quali storia del club e bacino di tifosi. *


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport venerdì potrebbe già esserci l'annuncio ufficiale per la nuova SuperChampionsLeague. Confermate le indiscrezioni: 4 squadre fisse per l'Italia che non dovranno fare i Playoff. Le prime tre del campionato più la quarta per meriti storici e non per la posizione in classifica. Verrà ridotta la percentuale di ricavi tramite il market pool, non sarà più del 40% ma massimo del 20%. Il resto dei ricavi si baserà sui risultati ottenuti e su altri parametri tra i quali storia del club e bacino di tifosi. *



Praticamente stanno dando al Milan il pass per partecipare alla CL da qui all' eternità.

Voglio vedere con che spirito affronteremo i campionati.


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Agosto 2016)

ma chiamatela SuperEUROLeague che fate prima....che poi il bacino dei tifosi sono cifre ipotetiche...mica fanno un censimento europeo sul tifo.ma dai!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2016)

a me sembra una sciocchezza. Dare un pass per meriti storici significa sminuire club che lottano ogni anno tentando di arrivare li nei primi posti per guadagnarsi un posticino tra le grandi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2016)

è la morte di quel poco che rimane di sportivo nel calcio, schifo totale


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport venerdì potrebbe già esserci l'annuncio ufficiale per la nuova SuperChampionsLeague. Confermate le indiscrezioni: 4 squadre fisse per l'Italia che non dovranno fare i Playoff. Le prime tre del campionato più la quarta per meriti storici e non per la posizione in classifica. Verrà ridotta la percentuale di ricavi tramite il market pool, non sarà più del 40% ma massimo del 20%. Il resto dei ricavi si baserà sui risultati ottenuti e su altri parametri tra i quali storia del club e bacino di tifosi. *



NOn cambia praticamente molto da com'è la situazione oggi eh. 
Fino ad ora ne passano 3 con la terza che deve fare però i Playoff.
Con questa formula le prime 3 andrebbero dirette ai gironi insieme ad una quarta per meriti storici.


----------



## Isao (23 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> NOn cambia praticamente molto da com'è la situazione oggi eh.
> Fino ad ora ne passano 3 con la terza che deve fare però i Playoff.
> Con questa formula le prime 3 andrebbero dirette ai gironi insieme ad una quarta per meriti storici.



Infatti. Messa così l'anno scorso sarebbero andati in champions Juve, Napoli e Roma. Per meriti credo il Milan ma potrebbe essere pure l'Inter se ad esempio si prende l'ultima che ha vinto la coppa. Praticamente è un posto in più che oggi l'italia non ha. Non vedo nessun ammazzamento del campionato.
Con questa formula il Leicester sarebbe comunque presente quindi per me va benissimo. Mixa meriti sportivi e meriti storici. Meglio della schifezza attuale con squadrette ridicole da tutta l'europa


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo prendano l'inter. Non mi va proprio di infangare (ulteriormente) la memoria del defunto Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è un compromesso per evitare l'incubo della Superlega, ma se l'alternativa è quello scempio mi va bene così. Va detto che già adesso la Champions non è granché a causa della folle e assurda riforma che Platini fece per prendersi i voti delle federazioni più piccole, che ha concesso a cani e porci la possibilità di qualificarsi ai gironi a scapito di squadre che avrebbero meritato di più.



Eticamente è più corretta quella di Platini allora...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Piano piano lo sport sta morendo per dare corso ad un mero spettacolino di intrattenimento di basso livello. Mi piange dannatamente il cuore.



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## juventino (23 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eticamente è più corretta quella di Platini allora...



No perché quella di Platini ha permesso di fatto che squadre con ambizioni da ottavi di finale e che avevano legittimamente conquistato la qualificazione in Champions venissero eliminate ai preliminari in favore di squadracce mediocre da 0 punti nel girone.


----------



## TheZio (23 Agosto 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Infatti. Messa così l'anno scorso sarebbero andati in champions Juve, Napoli e Roma. Per meriti credo il Milan ma potrebbe essere pure l'Inter se ad esempio si prende l'ultima che ha vinto la coppa. Praticamente è un posto in più che oggi l'italia non ha. Non vedo nessun ammazzamento del campionato.
> Con questa formula il Leicester sarebbe comunque presente quindi per me va benissimo. Mixa meriti sportivi e meriti storici. Meglio della schifezza attuale con squadrette ridicole da tutta l'europa



Potremmo chiamarla "Regola Galliani": sembra proprio uscita dalle meningi del nostro pagliaccio delegato..


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> No perché quella di Platini ha permesso di fatto che *squadre con ambizioni da ottavi di finale e che avevano legittimamente conquistato la qualificazione in Champions venissero eliminate ai preliminari in favore di squadracce mediocre da 0 punti nel girone*.



Chiedo scusa in nome delle piccole squadre che hanno osato buttare fuori una big.
Che poi se hai l'ambizione di andare alli ottavi DEVI VINCERE LE PARTITE invece di farti eliminare da squadre scarse.

D'ora in poi si gioca subito la finale di champions : Barca-Real cosi ti va bene ? Almeno le big non vengono eliminate.
E facciamo subito pure la finale del Mondiale : Brasile-Germania... cosi almeno non vediamo il Senegal di turno che butta fuori la Francia.

Avete una concezione dello sport diametralmente opposto al mio.
Anzi, per me quello che voi considerato uno sport non lo e nemmeno.
Contenti voi.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È una cavolata allucinante. In Champions deve andare chi merita, altro che motivi storici.



.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2016)

Che assurdità. Come al solito non si guarda mai oltre, che schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2016)

io rimpiangerò per sempre la vecchia coppa dei campioni, anche se in questi anni l'avrebbe giocata solo la Juventus 

l'allargamento della champions è stato tra i motivi del nostro tracollo, a partire dal calo di ambizioni in campionato


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me ci può stare come riforma.
Si riprende il metodo della wild card presente in quasi tutti gli altri sport. 

Ogni anno c'è sempre un'italiana che viene buttata fuori ai preliminari, ma Inter e Milan, con tutti i loro problemi, i preliminari li avrebbero probabilmente passati perché hanno una mentalità che riescono a tirare fuori al massimo nelle partite di coppa.
Almeno si limita questo problema.


----------



## rossovero (24 Agosto 2016)

La famosa superlega europea. Credo che il nostro amato nano ne parlasse già trent'anni fa. E purtroppo ci siamo arrivati. Questa formula sarà anche un mix fra meriti sportivi e storici ma vedrete che, tempo una decina d'anni, arriveremo alla famosa superlega con solo squadre superfighe. Tipo football americano o Nba, dove le franchigie quelle sono.
Lo spettacolo di Alicia Keys a Milano non ha dato anche a voi quella sensazione da Superbowl?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport venerdì potrebbe già esserci l'annuncio ufficiale per la nuova SuperChampionsLeague. Confermate le indiscrezioni: 4 squadre fisse per l'Italia che non dovranno fare i Playoff. Le prime tre del campionato più la quarta per meriti storici e non per la posizione in classifica. Verrà ridotta la percentuale di ricavi tramite il market pool, non sarà più del 40% ma massimo del 20%. Il resto dei ricavi si baserà sui risultati ottenuti e su altri parametri tra i quali storia del club e bacino di tifosi. *


E questi meriti storici su cosa si baserebbero? Cioè, con la classifica dell'anno scorso, chi sarebbe andata per meriti storici? Noi o l'Inter?


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa in nome delle piccole squadre che hanno osato buttare fuori una big.
> Che poi se hai l'ambizione di andare alli ottavi DEVI VINCERE LE PARTITE invece di farti eliminare da squadre scarse.
> 
> D'ora in poi si gioca subito la finale di champions : Barca-Real cosi ti va bene ? Almeno le big non vengono eliminate.
> ...



Credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento. La porcata a cui mi riferisco è stata la separazione dei preliminari fra percorso campioni (di campionati minori) e percorso piazzate (di campionati maggiori). Basta vedere i preliminari di quest'anno: perché una fra Villareal e Monaco, che avrebbero ambizioni di giocarsi il passaggio agli ottavi devono cedere il posto ad una tra Viktoria Plzen e Ludogorets, che faranno al 99% la figura delle comparse nei gironi? Io non sono assolutamente contro il dare possibilità alle piccole realtà, anzi, con me sfondi un portone aperto, ma il sistema di Platini lo trovo altrettanto privo di meritocrazia.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento. La porcata a cui mi riferisco è stata la separazione dei preliminari fra percorso campioni (di campionati minori) e percorso piazzate (di campionati maggiori). Basta vedere i preliminari di quest'anno: perché una fra Villareal e Monaco, che avrebbero ambizioni di giocarsi il passaggio agli ottavi devono cedere il posto ad una tra Viktoria Plzen e Ludogorets, che faranno al 99% la figura delle comparse nei gironi? Io non sono assolutamente contro il dare possibilità alle piccole realtà, anzi, con me sfondi un portone aperto, ma il sistema di Platini lo trovo altrettanto privo di meritocrazia.



La soluzione che mette d'accordo tutti è l'allargamento della Champions. 
Platini stesso aveva parlato di una Champions a 64 squadre. 
Si arriverà a quella. La Superlega modello NBA secondo me non la vedremo mai, o comunque fra molto tempo.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento. La porcata a cui mi riferisco è stata la separazione dei preliminari fra percorso campioni (di campionati minori) e percorso piazzate (di campionati maggiori). Basta vedere i preliminari di quest'anno: perché una fra Villareal e Monaco, che avrebbero ambizioni di giocarsi il passaggio agli ottavi devono cedere il posto ad una tra Viktoria Plzen e Ludogorets, che faranno al 99% la figura delle comparse nei gironi? Io non sono assolutamente contro il dare possibilità alle piccole realtà, anzi, con me sfondi un portone aperto, ma il sistema di Platini lo trovo altrettanto privo di meritocrazia.



La meritocrazia invece esiste, basta vincere le partite.


----------



## patriots88 (24 Agosto 2016)

grazie a dio la si finisce con stà storia del ranking.

alleluja


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento. La porcata a cui mi riferisco è stata la separazione dei preliminari fra percorso campioni (di campionati minori) e percorso piazzate (di campionati maggiori). Basta vedere i preliminari di quest'anno: perché una fra Villareal e Monaco, che avrebbero ambizioni di giocarsi il passaggio agli ottavi devono cedere il posto ad una tra Viktoria Plzen e Ludogorets, che faranno al 99% la figura delle comparse nei gironi? Io non sono assolutamente contro il dare possibilità alle piccole realtà, anzi, con me sfondi un portone aperto, ma il sistema di Platini lo trovo altrettanto privo di meritocrazia.


Per niente d'accordo. Secondo me è giusto separare i campioni dai piazzati, perché già i campioni devono sostenere i preliminari per accedervi, poi li vuoi far eliminare anche anzitempo?


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per niente d'accordo. Secondo me è giusto separare i campioni dai piazzati, perché già i campioni devono sostenere i preliminari per accedervi, poi li vuoi far eliminare anche anzitempo?



anche io penso che così come è adesso faccia schifo. fermo restando che non si può più tornare all'affascinante formula della vera coppa dei campioni, se deve essere champions league è giusto che ci siano le squadre più forti e poi chi se lo merita. Le porcate le fece tutte Platini, dal fair play finanziario in poi.


----------



## Doctore (26 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E questi meriti storici su cosa si baserebbero? Cioè, con la classifica dell'anno scorso, chi sarebbe andata per meriti storici? Noi o l'Inter?



Noi ovviamente


----------



## neversayconte (26 Agosto 2016)

non è una cosa scandalosa. 
non è più la champions league che vediamo ma non è ancora la superlega che sarà, è un ibrido.
In pratica non cambia niente tranne le squadre con la wild card (immagino per rendere più saporita la competiizone) e c'è una redistribuzione più ragionata dei dividendi da sponsor


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2016)

*Marco Iaria (GdS): cambia la CL dal 2018. Si qualificheranno ai gironi le prime 4 dei primi 4 paesi, ma i premi verranno divisi in base ai meriti storici. Vittoria quindi di Agnelli e Gandini. 

In base a ciò, se il Sassuolo dovesse finire secondo e il Milan quarto, entrambe andrebbero ai gironi ma il Milan prenderebbe molti più soldi del Sassuolo. Questo se si dovesse tenere conto della storia in assoluto. Nel caso invece in cui la storia si bastasse su criterio misto (ultimi anni più passato remoto) il divario sarebbe attenuato. Questo particolare ancora non è chiaro (ndr).*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2016)

* Ufficiale: la Uefa ha annunciato le modifiche relative all'accesso alla CL per il triennio 2018/2021. Innanzitutto si qualificheranno direttamente ai gironi le prime 4 squadre delle prime 4 leghe al top del ranking UEFA. Quindi attualmente Inghilterra, Spagna, Germania e Italia (Francia al momento ancora lontana al quinto posto). I premi verranno divisi in base a 4 criteri:starting fee, performance in the competition, individual club coefficient and market pool. Tra questi in particolare il coefficiente per club e il rendimento avranno una incidenza maggiore. Il primo si calcolerà sulla base dei titoli vinti nelle competizioni UEFA. 
Per il Milan quindi un'ottima notizia. Probabilmente l'ultimo lascito di Gandini, prossimo al passaggio alla Roma.

Altra novità: chi vincerà la EL parteciperà direttamente ai giorni di CL. Oggi invece può fare al massimo i play off.*


----------



## juventino (26 Agosto 2016)

E' arrivato l'annuncio ufficiale ---> La UEFA annuncia ufficialmente la nuova Champions


----------

